# Need some help on picking my lighting



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Are you looking to add or replace lights? What is your goal with the lighting? Is there a look or outcome you want to achieve?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Grobbins48 said:


> Are you looking to add or replace lights? What is your goal with the lighting? Is there a look or outcome you want to achieve?




Replace lighting with high lighting. I don’t want light to be the limiting factor in my plant growth. The lower parts of my pants lose there leaves because my lights aren’t very strong


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Are you planning on hanging the lights or putting them on the tank. Since the tank is rimless I’d try to keep the aesthetic by going with 2 of the chihiros rgb lights and get one of there hanging kits. I believe this would put you in highlight but I’m not sure as I don’t have any experience with them. As you the fluval 3.0, one would put you in medium to high and two would put you in very high light so you wouldn’t have to worry about it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

MasterofCloak said:


> Are you planning on hanging the lights or putting them on the tank. Since the tank is rimless I’d try to keep the aesthetic by going with 2 of the chihiros rgb lights and get one of there hanging kits. I believe this would put you in highlight but I’m not sure as I don’t have any experience with them. As you the fluval 3.0, one would put you in medium to high and two would put you in very high light so you wouldn’t have to worry about it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are you talking about 2 60cm chihiros or 2 120cm lights ?


----------



## MasterofCloak (Jun 27, 2017)

Aceman said:


> Are you talking about 2 60cm chihiros or 2 120cm lights ?




2 120 cm. It will give you better spread and more light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok well I finally got myself a new light. I got two 60cm Nuniq wide led lights withe their hanging company. So far I’m loving the lights.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice brand..

fun ad..









Now where is the dimmer?....


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> Nice brand..
> 
> fun ad..
> 
> ...




That’s the only thing that’s missing, but the light is super easy to move up and down. It takes less then 30sec to raise and lower them


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Where did you buy it? I like the design. Color looks great too.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

gus6464 said:


> Where did you buy it? I like the design. Color looks great too.




I bought it directly from them. Gaon company.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

The design looks good man.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Shouldn't be hard to ad a dimmer.. Pics of power supply specs or list please..

SPECS on the 90 fyi..





> Input voltage：AC100〜240V 50／60Hz
> Adapter: 12V 6A
> Power consumption：70W
> Weight / Lighting unit: 2.42kg
> ...


spectrum:


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Aceman said:


> I bought it directly from them. Gaon company.


How much did it cost you to import from Korea if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Fishtanks (Nov 21, 2016)

Aceman said:


> Ok well I finally got myself a new light. I got two 60cm Nuniq wide led lights withe their hanging company. So far I’m loving the lights.



That set up on your aquarium looks great! The lighting has made a good improvement.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> Shouldn't be hard to ad a dimmer.. Pics of power supply specs or list please..
> 
> SPECS on the 90 fyi..
> 
> ...






gus6464 said:


> How much did it cost you to import from Korea if you don't mind me asking?


I don’t remember what the shipping costs were but it wasn’t that much. With the price of the lights it’s a pretty good deal.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> Shouldn't be hard to ad a dimmer.. Pics of power supply specs or list please..
> 
> SPECS on the 90 fyi..
> 
> ...




Here’s a pic of the power supply


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

This was my favorite marketing slide...










Those damned t5hos making small children cry.
well and the one where the guy is growing the ghost plant while playing xcom and making spreadsheets.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I heard back from the company. The 60CM version is $145 shipped to US with the tank legs. Didn't ask about the hanging kit.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> I heard back from the company. The 60CM version is $145 shipped to US with the tank legs. Didn't ask about the hanging kit.



you "KNOW" I had to do it.. Can't let a good graph go to waste (btw took some "translating" of the axes)


> * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> myData nuniQ.txt [120°] x1
> ----------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

gus6464 said:


> I heard back from the company. The 60CM version is $145 shipped to US with the tank legs. Didn't ask about the hanging kit.




The price for the hanging kit for the 60 cm is $59. I have all the prices of you need more info.


----------



## Hanuman (Dec 14, 2018)

Aceman said:


> I’ve been looking into getting the new fluval 3.0 or a chihiros RGB, and I’m looking for some help and input on what one to go for.


Are you satisfied with the Nuniq light after several months? One of the aquascaping shop I know here in Thailand is now selling them. Seems the brand is new but the design of the light look nice. What I am more interested is about the performance of the light. They are currently selling the 90cm version here and was thinking to buy one for my 90cm tank (45cm heigh). The shop is selling the 90s pendant version for ~340USD and that is with a 20% (supposed) year end discount! The standard version is selling for ~240USD.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Hanuman said:


> Are you satisfied with the Nuniq light after several months? One of the aquascaping shop I know here in Thailand is now selling them. Seems the brand is new but the design of the light look nice. What I am more interested is about the performance of the light. They are currently selling the 90cm version here and was thinking to buy one for my 90cm tank (45cm heigh). The shop is selling the 90s pendant version for ~340USD and that is with a 20% (supposed) year end discount! The standard version is selling for ~240USD.




Yes, I am happy with the light. Also they have great customer service if you ever have any problems


----------



## Hanuman (Dec 14, 2018)

Did you find a dimmer for that Nuniq light by the way?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Hanuman said:


> Did you find a dimmer for that Nuniq light by the way?




No I haven’t, but I also haven’t really looked. With the hanging kit, it’s very easy to move the light up or down tho.


----------



## Hanuman (Dec 14, 2018)

Aceman said:


> No I haven’t, but I also haven’t really looked. With the hanging kit, it’s very easy to move the light up or down tho.




Indeed!


----------



## Justboose (Jan 26, 2017)

Aceman, you still happy with your NuniQ? I’m looking into getting one now and thought I’d ask. TIA


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

It would be nice to see some PAR charts / information


----------



## plantedman (Feb 5, 2012)

Aceman said:


> Ok well I finally got myself a new light. I got two 60cm Nuniq wide led lights withe their hanging company. So far I’m loving the lights.


Hi,

Where did you buy the lights?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

plantedman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did you buy the lights?



Hey, I got them mine right from the dealer before they were available in north America. I contacted them on IG


----------



## Frieza (Oct 14, 2018)

I’ve been using it for more than a year and it’s awesome


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Frieza said:


> I’ve been using it for more than a year and it’s awesome


Does Cooler also like the light?


----------

